# Авиация > Современность >  Сравнение вертолетов Ми 28/28н и Ка 50/52

## Sorm

Ну что попробуем выяснить какой вертолет лучше?
На первом этапе просто опрос ;-)
Предлагаю высказываться, но только по существу и не переходя на личности  :D

Админ: Была ошибка голосования, поправил, просьба переголосовать.

----------


## AC

Могут ли голосовать дети и простые домохозяйки? :D

----------


## airwolf

КА-50 лучше,чем МИ-28!
1. Потому,что превосходит его по ЛТХ
2. Потому что,выиграл два конкурса(второй конкурс проводился по просьбе ОКБ Миль) у МИ-28.
3. Он мне просто нравится! :lol: (наблюдать его пилотаж одно удовольствие)

----------


## Sorm

Продолжим. Для начала тактико-технические характеристики.

_______________ Ми _________________Ка
Масса
 -пустого _______7890_______________ 7692
 -макс _________11500______________ 10800
Стат. потолок___ 3700 м. ___________   4000 м.
Практ. потолок__ 5700 м. ___________  5500 м.
Двигатели ______2 х ГТД Климов ТВ3-117ВМА
макс. пер_______ 3 ед. ______________3.5 ед    
верт.скоропд. ___ 13,6 м/с __________ 10 м/с
Прак дал полета__ 435 км __________ 460 км.             
Макс. скор.
- крейсеркская___ 265км/ч__________270 км/ч
- гор. полет______ 324 км/ч_________ 310 км/ч

Ну что пока подавляющего превосходства я не вижу.
Про вооружение чуть позже....

P.S. 
Данные взяты с 
www.combatavia.info
В случае если кто-то считает их не верными, давайте совместно подкорректируем.
to An-Z
Хорошо бы Вашу статейку про использование акулы в Чечне.
А то вот здесь
http://www.grani.ru/War/Arms/m.40925.html 
расплывчато сказано, что Чечня поставила акуле двойку

----------


## An-Z

некотрые уточнения ТТХ.. по книгам  "МВЗ им. Миля 50 лет", и "ОКБ Камова"

_______________ Ми 28/28Н_________________Ка50/52 
Масса 
-пустого _______8095/8590_______________ 7692/
-нормальная___10400/10700______________9800/9800
-макс _________11500/12000______________ 10800/ 10400
Стат. потолок___ 3600/3700 м. ___________ 4000/3600м. 
Практ. потолок__ 5800/5700 м. ___________ 5500 м. 
Двигатели ______2 х ГТД Климов ТВ3-117ВМА мощность  2200л.с.
макс. пер_______ 3 ед. __________________3.5 ед /3ед.
верт.скоропд. ___ 13,6 м/с _______________ 16 м/с 
Прак дал полета__ 460 км __________ _____520 км. 
Макс. скор. км/ч
- крейсеркская___ 265/265_______________270/250 
- гор. полет______ 300/324______________ 315/310

----------


## An-Z

побыстренькому набросал такую схемку (тапками не кидаться - не художник я!!) с местами критическими для поражения .. ну пусть 23мм снарядами.. красным цветом выделил, места , попадание в которое, на мой взгляд обязательно приведёт к безвозвратной потере вертолёта, жёлтым - вероятно. 
Обсуждаем..

----------


## Anonymous

Сколько раз уже поднималась эта тема в кругах летчиков? Приведу несколько примеров при обсуждении в Грозном и в обычном строевом полку( принимали участие и летчики  из Торжка, летавшие на 50 и 28 ).
Большинство голосов было отдано Ми-28 - основная причина - экипаж 2 чел. (при ведении локальных операций - лишняя пара глаз - очень важно, опять-таки ведение огня). Минус в Ми-28 это с непревычки (после Ми-24) маленькая кабина - когда бронестекла находятся рядом с твоей головой - первые ощущения неприятные (мнимая клаустрафобия). Второе это НВ над самой кабиной (дверью) - замечтался и голова с плеч. Да и привычка к стандарту - экипаж 2 чел. Ка-50 - хорош при борьбе с  "массовым" противником, когда не особо обременен поском целей - здесь, как истребитель он выигрывает у Ми-28. Итог всех споров - разговоров сводилися к тому, что боевой вертолетный полк должен иметь: эскадрилью на Ка-50 (на звено по одному вертолету целеуказания типа Ка-52), эскадрилью на Ми-28 с парой челеуказания и  эскадрилью(звено) транспортников, разведчиков и целеуказателей. При обсуждениях ТТД отбрасывались и вертолеты рассматривались чисто субективно - "на чем бы ты воевал, если завтра война".

----------


## Д.Срибный

Поправил голосование, просьба переголосовать  :!: 
Чесаслово, я не виноват! :-)

----------


## airwolf

> Поправил голосование, просьба переголосовать  :!: 
> Чесаслово, я не виноват! :-)


Вот! Совсем другое дело. Так гораздо интересней. :lol:

----------


## Жора

Насколько помню, лет восемь-девять назад в околоавиационном журнале (названия не помню, он дома остался) приводилось сравнение Ка-50 и "Апач Лонгбоу". Общий вывод такой: наш лучше, так как соосная схема позволяет сократить до минимума уязвимые места (попадания в которые неминуемо приводит к потере вертолёта), а также по маневренности. Повреждения хвостовой балки, смертельные для вертолёта классической схемы, позволяют продолжать полёт вертолёту соосной даже в случае полного её отрыва. Даже статистика какая-то приводилась относительно подобных повреждений.  А ещё там утверждалось, что Ка-50 "держит" попадания всех калибров до 23 мм включительно.
По поводу расположения пушки у "Апача" говорилось, что её расположение неудачно, т.к. при грубой посадке её легко повредить. 
Сдаётся, всё перечисленное справедливо и для Ми-28.

----------


## Viggen

> Сколько раз уже поднималась эта тема в кругах летчиков? Приведу несколько примеров при обсуждении в Грозном и в обычном строевом полку( принимали участие и летчики  из Торжка, летавшие на 50 и 28 ).
> Большинство голосов было отдано Ми-28 - основная причина - экипаж 2 чел. (при ведении локальных операций - лишняя пара глаз - очень важно, опять-таки ведение огня). Минус в Ми-28 это с непревычки (после Ми-24) маленькая кабина - когда бронестекла находятся рядом с твоей головой - первые ощущения неприятные (мнимая клаустрафобия). Второе это НВ над самой кабиной (дверью) - замечтался и голова с плеч. Да и привычка к стандарту - экипаж 2 чел. Ка-50 - хорош при борьбе с  "массовым" противником, когда не особо обременен поском целей - здесь, как истребитель он выигрывает у Ми-28. Итог всех споров - разговоров сводилися к тому, что боевой вертолетный полк должен иметь: эскадрилью на Ка-50 (на звено по одному вертолету целеуказания типа Ка-52), эскадрилью на Ми-28 с парой челеуказания и  эскадрилью(звено) транспортников, разведчиков и целеуказателей. При обсуждениях ТТД отбрасывались и вертолеты рассматривались чисто субективно - "на чем бы ты воевал, если завтра война".


А что подразумевалось под "массовым" противником? В большинстве стран наооборот считается что для боя с большим количеством целей необходимо два члена экипажа, чтобы один управлял вертолетом, а второй - оружием.

----------


## Ruslan

Я за Ми-28. Нравится он мне. 
Хотя, правильно два вертолета иметь в строю, а опыт б. применения сам поставит всё на свои места.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

по вертолетам не специалист, но мне симпатичнее 28-й. не далее как в пятницу наблюдал его в воздухе - хорош!

----------


## Евген

Если сравнивать 28Н и 50, то 28Н (из-за экипажа 2 чел.)
Если 28Н и 52, честно - не знаю. Послушать бы мнение рядовых лётчиков со строевых частей.

----------


## Viggen

> Я за Ми-28. Нравится он мне. 
> Хотя, правильно два вертолета иметь в строю, а опыт б. применения сам поставит всё на свои места.


Закупка двух вертолётов абсолютно недопустимо, так как денег нет. Если же деньги появятся, то есть огромное количество других срочных программ, поэтому следует выбрать один вертолёт. А опыт боевого применения может быть субъективный, например полеты в простых метеоусловиях в горах Киргизстана. В таких условиях Ка-50 естественно будет лучше, только потом может выяснится что надо воевать на территории России против танков в СМУ, для чего Ка-50 непригоден.

----------


## Дилетант

Если на территории России придётся воевать против танков, то никакой вертолёт уже не поможет, хоть 2 типа, хоть 10.

----------


## An-Z

Конструктивно фюзеляж Ка-50 имеет гораздо больший потенциал для развития, что было продемонстрированно разработкой "эрдогана" и Ка-52. В принципе на базе Ка-50 можно построить любой боевой вертолёт, от одноместного  ударного, до многоместного специального назначения (ДРЛО, ПП, ВКП, РТР и т.д.).

----------


## Anonymous

*Viggen писал:* А что подразумевалось под "массовым" противником? В большинстве стран наооборот считается что для боя с большим количеством целей необходимо два члена экипажа, чтобы один управлял вертолетом, а второй - оружием.[/quote]


"Массовый" - это когда целей много и с растояния 2-3 и более км. можно их опознать, т.е. экипаж не обременен поиском и выбором цели. А по тому, что считают для этого варианта лучше иметь экипаж из 2 чел. по мнению летчиков "из курилки" можно обойтись и одним, т.к. на таком поле боя ПВО не слабая, а висеть над ним и в одном заходе поражать более 1-2 целей никто не будет. Выскочил на боевой, захватил цель - пальнул и смылся побыстрее, в крайнем варианте повторил заход с другого ракурса. Вот для этого варианта хорош Ка-50.

----------


## Жора

На самом деле, основной вопрос в данном случае, равно как и при обсуждении любого другого неатомного оружия - против кого и при каких условиях предполагается его применять (я об этом уже писал). По моему мнению (не отношу себя к супер-пупер стратегам) - есть всего два варианта. Первый: нападение серьёзного государства типа США. Неминуемо закончится ядерным ударом. Роль неатомных сил - оборона районов базирования СЯС до нанесения ответного удара. До вертолётов дело, скорее всего, не дойдёт.
Второй - нападение Сааак - какого вождя суверенной республики, смертельно обиженной предшествующей оккупацией и предстоящей аннексией части территории. Хватит и того, что есть на данный момент. То есть, Ми-24. Если  будет Ка-50 или Ми-28 (плюс модификации) - ничего не изменится. 
Мораль сей басни такова: на вооружении надо иметь оба типа. Хотя бы в минимальных количествах. Преимущества выявит опыт длительной эксплуатации. 
Денег на всё хватит, если будет принято Решение. Его единственное содержание - поддержание штанов уважаемым коллективам. Потому, как в данном случае главное - сохранение кадрового и производственного потенциала.

----------


## Anonymous

Здравствуйте! Хотел бы поставить вопрос при сравнении вертолетов следующим образом. Участие вертолетов в больших или малый войнах на мой взгляд второстепенно, главное другое. Как вообще тактически  планируется их применять? Потому что читая дискуссии, складывается впечатление, что дальше опыта второй мировой войны наша военная мысль не продвинулась. Т.е. когда надо уничтожить какую-либо цель, общевойсковой командир не будет думать как это правильно и лучше сделать - артналётом, бомбардировкой и пр., а просто будет отправлять на уничтожение цели вертолёты, просто потому что "они рядом", "с ними проще связаться", "проще им приказать". Отправлять, безусловно, будет без всякой разведки, просто махнув рукой:  "- Там!" "Где-то за горой (лесом, речкой…)"  Плюс-минус 5 км. И полетят современные вертолеты как обычные штурмовики Ил-2, только что крыльями не покачивая для передачи сигналов друг другу. И будут сами на поле боя цели отыскивать и рискуя жизнью их уничтожать. И швец, и жнец, и на дуде игрец. Сам себе режиссер летит.
	Вместо того, чтобы являться, наверное, лишь завершающим звеном в системе обнаружения  и уничтожения цели, невзирая на то, большая или малая война. Т.е. после ВЫЯВЛЕНИЯ ЦЕЛЕЙ через спутниковую, радиотехническую,  войсковую, агентурную и пр. разведки,  оценить чем лучше её уничтожить (какими средствами), и если вертолетами, то вертолеты должны прилететь (получая информацию о целях в реальном масштабе времени и заранее)  и поставить точку в  существовании целей. Ибо зачем тогда тратить деньги на существование такого количества спутников, самолетов-разведчиков, БПЛА, если ими не пользоваться? Лучше на эти средства наделать побольше Ми-24.	
Или по другому. После развала вооруженных сил и всех видов и средств разведки, надо возложить на еще летающие вертолеты все функции (кто везет, на того и наваливают) - разведки, целеуказания, уничтожения, десантирования  одновременно, делая вид что все благополучно и ничего не происходит. И летать "на последнем крыле" и энтузиазме оставшихся летчиков.

После решения этих вопросов определится какой вертолет нужен.

----------


## Savage

> Вас это не смущает? На вертолет усадили второго члена экипажа, в результате он стал легче.



Не смущает. Значит бронирование сняли.




> На уровне моря у Ми 28 вертикальная скорость 13,6 м/с.



У Ка-50 18 м/с.




> Значение потолка приведено не теоретическое, а по результатам испытаний.


ДА? Покажите докУменты.





> Еще один вопрос, что вы знаете о распологаемых и потребных мощностях на различных режимах полета вертолета, удельных нагрузках на ометаемую поверхность, расчете несущего винта?


По минимуму имею представление.





> Савадж, страус тоже гордая птица, но не любит бетонных полов. Может перестанете уподобляться страусу?


То что страус зарывает голову в песок - это заблуждение. Он просто прижимает её к земле, чтобы вражина не засекла. (смотреть в Мире Животных). Так что и тут в пролете. Хватит кормить нас словами и собственными выдумками.





> Интересная точка зрения. Т.е. априори объявляется, что все данные по Ми 28 не верны, если они противоречат теории превосходства Ка 50 над Ми 28.


Т.е. объявляется, что вы пишите чушь из мурзилок, которые даже с массой пустого не могут договориться.




> Статический потолок Ка 50 - 4000 метров.
> Статический потолок Ка 52 - 3500 метров (ну пусть даже и 3600, чтоб страусов на бетонном полу не пугать)


и?

п.с. Для страусов повторяю: у меня около дома на асфальте написано: "завтра мы все умрем". Источники нужны!




> Неа, не ответил, лишь спрятался об бетонный пол.


Ух... цвет нации... спрятался ОБ бетонный пол... у вас в школе какие оценки были?





> Часть вопросов я повторил выше, могу еще добавить.


я ответил. милости прошу.





> Где у Шепунова написано про автоматический поиск и распознавание целей "Шквалом".


Какое отношение к Шквалу имеет Шипунов и Грязев?




> В прямом.


Да хоть в кривом. Объясните свое наглое заявление.

----------


## juky-puky

> Бугагагага! Товарищи! Неужели никто не заметил очевидного?! Несмотря на то, что имеющий здесь место спор "Ка-50 против Ми-28" изначально носит характер спекулятивного (надеюсь, это ясно всем трезвомыслящим людям :)), данная ветка всё же принесла неоспоримую пользу: она приоткрыла завесу тайны над личностью дорогого Жука :)! Здравствуйте, Михаил Исаакович :)!


- Привет, Люпус Сапиентович, только у меня там одно "а".  :twisted: 
Но неужели мы с Вами на одном солнышке портянки сушили?!  :twisted:

----------


## 022

[quote="Savage"]


> Вас это не смущает? На вертолет усадили второго члена экипажа, в результате он стал легче.



Не смущает. Значит бронирование сняли.

*Т.е. объявляется, что вы пишите чушь из мурзилок, которые даже с массой пустого не могут договориться.*




> На уровне моря у Ми 28 вертикальная скорость 13,6 м/с.






> У Ка-50 18 м/с.


*ДА? Покажите докУменты.* 





> Еще один вопрос, что вы знаете о распологаемых и потребных мощностях на различных режимах полета вертолета, удельных нагрузках на ометаемую поверхность, расчете несущего винта?


*По минимуму имею представление.*
*и?*



> Савадж, страус тоже гордая птица, но не любит бетонных полов. Может перестанете уподобляться страусу?


То что страус зарывает голову в песок - это заблуждение. Он просто прижимает её к земле, чтобы вражина не засекла. (смотреть в Мире Животных). Так что и тут в пролете. Хватит кормить нас словами и собственными выдумками.





> Интересная точка зрения. Т.е. априори объявляется, что все данные по Ми 28 не верны, если они противоречат теории превосходства Ка 50 над Ми 28.






> Статический потолок Ка 50 - 4000 метров.
> Статический потолок Ка 52 - 3500 метров (ну пусть даже и 3600, чтоб страусов на бетонном полу не пугать)


я ответил. милости прошу.



> Неа, не ответил, лишь спрятался об бетонный пол.


Я тут, вашими же словами и ответ нарезал. Вроде как все правильно и забавно получилось.
Т.е. в принципе вы можете теперь и самостоятельно с самим собой спорить, приводя свои "убийственные аргументы" то с одной, то с другой стороны. 
Но вообще, не в обиду будет сказано, если бы мне, вне связи с вами, пересказали бы все ваши трактования и умозаключения по обсуждаемой теме, да плюс еще и соответсвующий ник , я бы почти наверняка решил, что принадлежат они блондинке, возможно даже ксении собчак, не к ночи будет она помянута.
Но я все же остаюсь с надеждой, может вы все-таки перейдете от обсуждения источников и ответов типа "моя твоя не понимай" к нормальной беседе?

----------


## 022

[quote="Savage"][quote="022"]  


> Где у Шепунова написано про автоматический поиск и распознавание целей "Шквалом".





> Какое отношение к Шквалу имеет Шипунов и Грязев?



http://www.shipunov.com/rus/atgw/vikhr.htm

----------


## Хы

> Сообщение от Хы
> 
> 1. Сняли почти все.
> 
> 2. Из первых рук.
> 
> 
> Непонятны возможные причины подобного.
> По имеющимся в Сети околоофициальным цифрам Ми-28Н потяжелел по сравнению с предшественником на ~полтонны.
> ...


Мне-то, в принципе, причины понятны. И если, что нить можно было сделать по этому поводу я бы не распинался так...  :evil: 

Только такие как *Гы*, скупили верхушку на корню ... за 30 сребренников.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Привет, Люпус Сапиентович, только у меня там одно "а".  :twisted: Но неужели мы с Вами на одном солнышке портянки сушили?!  :twisted:


Михаил Исакович, когда вы сушили портянки, я пачкал пелёнки  8). Впоследствии сушить портянки мне не довелось. В будущем же, дорогой жук, если нам с вами и доведётся вновь пачкать пелёнки, то, определённо, под разными солнцами и в разное время (вам, несомненно, раньше  :P ) - впрочем, желаю этого счастливо избежать как себе, так и вам  :D

----------


## Хы

> Ох и цирк тут етить, Михаила Исааковича забанили лишь за дословный перевод с англицкого ника оппонента, другие челы ничуть не стесняясь высасывают инфу из понятных лишь токма им анатомических концов (хы-хы) вобщем смех да и только.


Я не претендую на неоспоримость и единоправильность.

Однако и Вы, милейший, не грешите указаниями столь любимых Вами достоверных источников. И, по большому счету кроме "острВумных" замечаний на мои ответы ничего привести не смогли. 

Очень надеюсь, что столь компетентный (во всех без исключения вопросах) и неоспоримый (в своем заблуждении) _ГЫ_ приведет хотя-бы один довод в опровержение моих слов. А именно: что на Ми-28н будет установлена защита в полном объеме, как это расписано в рекламе... Ну и раз уж любите подтверждение документами - подтвердите.

Хотя можете и не отвечать. Кроме словоблудия в Ваших ответах ничего  :D

----------


## Петр Берестовой

В связи с переходом на личности, портянки и прочую ерунду тема закрыта как исчерпавшая себя.

Аминь.

----------

